# Barrettes simm 72 br



## Langellier (4 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
Je viens de récupérer, en vrac, des barrettes dont ces deux-ci :





Ce sont des 72 broches qui mécaniquement iraient dans les emplacements prévus, par exemple sur mon performa 6200 qui a actuellement 24 Mo de mémoire vive (2 barrettes indépendantes de 16 et 8 Mo).
Merci de me renseigner sur les types de mac susceptibles de recevoir ces barrettes.


----------



## eve13_fr (4 Mai 2006)

Difficile de répondre. 
Mais, possèdes-tu Mactracker*?

http://www.mactracker.ca/

Tu y trouveras tous les macs et tout ce dont il faut savoir sûr chacun d'eux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Pas mieux, en gros, ces barrettes ont été utilisées sur les Mac allant du LC III au Performa 6360, en passant par les quadra et centris (700 et 900 exceptés).


----------



## Invité (4 Mai 2006)

J'ai les mêmes dans mon ClassicII, dans des LC et dans le Quadra 660AV.
La palette est grande


----------



## Langellier (4 Mai 2006)

eve13_fr a dit:
			
		

> Difficile de répondre.
> Mais, possèdes-tu Mactracker*?
> http://www.mactracker.ca/
> Tu y trouveras tous les macs et tout ce dont il faut savoir sûr chacun d'eux.


Oui, j'ai Mactracker. Ces barrettes simm 72 broches correspondent aux macs de type LC et performa, mais je voulais être sûr. Ce qui m'a inquiété c'est "EDO" écrit sur l'une d'elle et l'allure de la seconde avec sa grande et unique plaque noire !
Une question : Pourquoi la valeur en mémoire est-elle si rarement précisée sur les barrettes ? Cela évitérait de tester cad démonter, placer la ou les barrettes, démarrer pour voir le résultat  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai Mactracker. Ces barrettes simm 72 broches correspondent aux macs de type LC et performa, mais je voulais être sûr. Ce qui m'a inquiété c'est "EDO" écrit sur l'une d'elle et l'allure de la seconde avec sa grande et unique plaque noire !
> Une question : Pourquoi la valeur en mémoire est-elle si rarement précisée sur les barrettes ? Cela évitérait de tester cad démonter, placer la ou les barrettes, démarrer pour voir le résultat  ?



Ben, depuis les Simm 30 broches jusqu'aux Dimm 168 broches, il y a eu pas mal de barrettes EDO, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'inquiétant.


----------



## MyHappyMac (4 Mai 2006)

Les amis, la ram EDO ne marche que sur les macs équipés de PowerPC, pas les autres !

Effectivement, l'EDO existe dans plusieurs formats de la 30 à la 168 broches mais elles ne fonctionnent qu'avec les PowerPC, question d'adressage mais m'en demandez pas plus ! ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

MyHappyMac a dit:
			
		

> Les amis, la ram EDO ne marche que sur les macs équipés de PowerPC, pas les autres !
> 
> Effectivement, l'EDO existe dans plusieurs formats de la 30 à la 168 broches mais elles ne fonctionnent qu'avec les PowerPC, question d'adressage mais m'en demandez pas plus ! ...



T'as vu jouer ça où ? Le premier Mac à avoir accepté l'EDO est le LC III, en 68030/040 il y a eu aussi LC III+, LC 475, LC 630, Tous les Quadra et Centris, excepté les quadra 700 et 900, ainsi que certains Power PC. Par contre, certains autres PowerPC (7200 ou 7300, je ne sais plus trop) ne supportaient pas l'EDO et devaient utiliser de la FPM sous peine de risque d'endommagement de la carte mère.


----------



## MyHappyMac (4 Mai 2006)

Ecoute Pascal, je veux bien que tu sois la bible vivante du mac mais as tu seulement essayé de mettre une barrette EDO dans un LCIII ? Je peux t'assurer pour avoir essayé avec diverses barrettes EDO que ça ne fonctionne pas... 

Si j'ai l'air d'inventer des choses renseigne toi plus à fond et tu verras par toi même, je viens de revérifier car tu m'as mis le doute et j'ai fait plusieurs sites sur le sujet et j'ai bien eu confirmation L'EDO est apparue sur les POWERMAC et seulement ceux là ! Tu as raison sur un point, deux modèles (le 7200 et 8200) sont incompatibles.

Du reste j'ai fait une erreur, l'EDO n'existe pas en 30 broches.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

A ma grande confusion, je dois admettre que tu as raison, je me suis mélangé avec la FPM (faut dire aussi que ça fait un bail, tout ça).

Donc nous avons la FPM Mac 68K et la série 200 des PM (7200/8200). elle existe en Simm 30 et 72 broches et Dimm 168 broches 5V

Et l'EDO (PM sauf 7200/8200) en Simm 72 broches et Dimm 168 broches 5V et 3,3 V


----------



## MyHappyMac (4 Mai 2006)

Tant d'assurance de ta part Pascal, m'a quand même poussé à faire le test.

Je confirme, sur le LCIII la barette EDO n'est soit pas reconnue, soit l'ordi ne démarre pas.

Par contre et là je m'incline, sur le LC475, les barettes passent toutes et sont bien reconnues ! 

Alors... testez, c'est finalement le meilleur conseil !


----------



## MyHappyMac (4 Mai 2006)

On va dire que mon LC 475 est l'exception qui confirme la règle c'est le seul 68K à vouloir de mes barettes EDO domage qu'il n'aie qu'un support libre, des barrettes EDO j'en ai des tonnes ! 

Si tu en as un de ton côté Pascal esssaye de voir si ça fonctionne aussi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Il y a plus compliqué encore, à piori, il y a deux sortes de barrettes EDO pour les 168 broches, les "parity", et les "non parity", je crois. Sur mon 5500, j'ai deux "parity" de 128 Mo chacune, pour un total de ... 128 Mo. Elles ne sont reconnues que comme des 64. il m'aurait fallu des "non parity" pour qu'elles passent comme des 128.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

MyHappyMac a dit:
			
		

> On va dire que mon LC 475 est l'exception qui confirme la règle c'est le seul 68K à vouloir de mes barettes EDO domage qu'il n'aie qu'un support libre, des barrettes EDO j'en ai des tonnes !
> 
> Si tu en as un de ton côté Pascal esssaye de voir si ça fonctionne aussi !



Je n'en ai pas (le dernier "68K" passé par chez moi, un Quadra 700, avait des 30 broches, d'ailleurs, si t'en veux, j'en ai une bonne vingtaine de 1 Mo appariées par 4, par 2 ou en single). Par contre, lorsque j'ai passé mon 5300 de 48 à 64 Mo, j'ai monté la barrette EDO de 16 remplacée dans un LC 630 qui en a très bien fait son affaire.


----------



## Langellier (4 Mai 2006)

Quel déluge ai-je provoqué !! Effectivement, j'ai lu qq part que les EDO pouvaient, dans certains cas, abimer la carte mère (ce qui explique ma prudence). 
Mais il semble d'après :
http://gilles.aurejac.free.fr/ramguide/guidetechformat.html#simm72
qu'il existe un détrompeur, empêchant de se tromper  
A priori je pourrais mettre ces barrettes EDO dans un LC 475 et dans un PM 5500.
Et la barrette Topless ? Que veut dire 1MB x 32 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> A priori je pourrais mettre ces barrettes EDO dans un LC 475 et dans un PM 5500.
> Et la barrette Topless ? Que veut dire 1MB x 32 ?



Non, le 5500, ce sont des EDO aussi, mais en 168 broches, pas en 72. pour la "topless", je pense que c'est une barrette de 4 Mo.

Par contre, il n'y a pas de détrompeur pour les EDO, mais tu ne peux endommager la carte mère que sur les 7200/8200 (et encore n'est-ce qu'une possibilité), sur les autres, aucun risque, si ça ne marche pas, tu les enlève et ça repart.


----------



## Langellier (5 Mai 2006)

Merci,
J'ai mis la barrette EDO sur un LC475, c'est une barrette de 16 Mo.
J'ai mis la topless aussi sur un 475, c'est une barrette de 4 Mo.
Tout fonctionne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2006)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis la topless aussi sur un 475, c'est une barrette de 4 Mo.



J'avais bon, alors 

En fait, j'avais un petit doute à cause du 1MBx32, il y aurait du avoir 1Mbx32 (normalement MB = Mega Byte, en français méga octet, et Mb = Mega bit = 2^20 bits, soit 128 kilo octets).


----------



## MyHappyMac (5 Mai 2006)

Une barrette "TOPLESS"  
 C'est de l'humour Californien...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mai 2006)

Vu ce qu'il y a écrit dessus, c'est plutôt ein kolossal trait t'humour teuton !


----------



## Invité (5 Mai 2006)

Marrant, c'est la première fois que je vois une barrette de 4Mo qui a cet aspect


----------

